# Concordança del participi passat en verbs pronominals (s'ha espesada)



## gvergara

Hola a tothom:

N'Elxenc, que avui ha estat molt ocupat responent les meves preguntes, ha escrit en una de les seves respostes (fil: lligar la maionesa) ..._no se li ha liquat, que els seus components rovell d'ou, oli i sal s'han combinat i la salsa s'ha *espesada*_. Doncs bé, m'han cridat l'atenció dues coses:

1) La concordança del participi passat _espesat _amb el subjecte (_la salsa_), que és obligatòria en francès i italià en el caso dels verbs pronominals, però que mai no l'havia vista en català. 
2) Que no la va fer amb el participi anterior (_que els seus components rovell d'ou, oli i sal s'han *combinat*_, i no pas _*combinats*)_

Hi ha àrees on sigui més comú fer-la o sentir-la? O potser és més comú entre grups particulars de persones? Podríeu explicar-me això? Gràcies per endavant,

Gonzal·lo


----------



## gica

La concordança existeix en català, encara que la degradació accelerada de la llengua fa que s'estigui perdent. Potser es conserva més al País Valencià. Jo, quan escric, miro de respectar-la perquè em penso que ajuda a la comprensió (quan hi ha dos gèneres, per exemple). 
Jo hi veig, a banda d'això, una errada amb el verb, que no seria espesar (no existeix), ni espessar (que tampoc existeix), sinó *espesseir*. Aleshores, allà on diu espesada hauria de dir *espesseïda*. T'ho hauria d'aclarir n'Elxenc.
El punt 2 no te'l sabria respondre.
Per si et serveix, enganxo l'escrit d'un entès:

*La nefasta influència del castellà en la llengua culta (II)*


*El rebuig de la concordança del participi passat amb el pronom acusatiu de tercera persona*


*Eugeni S. Reig*

Hi ha una cosa amb la qual estic completament en desacord amb alguns escriptors valencians –afortunadament en són pocs– i és que no fan la concordança del participi passat amb el pronom acusatiu de tercera persona. Tots els valencians hem fet sempre eixa concordança i, actualment, la immensa majoria de nosaltres continuem fent-la. Encara que en el cas del masculí plural l’hem perduda per complet des de fa molt de temps, en el femení singular i en el femení plural continuem fent-la. En canvi, alguns autors no la fan mai, amb la qual cosa la llengua que escriuen resulta, al meu parer, postissa, estranya i, a voltes, confusa.

El castellà no fa la concordança, però en eixa llengua no hi ha cap problema. Si dic “lo he visto”, sé que em referisc 'a él' i si dic “la he visto” sé que és 'a ella'. En valencià, si dic “l’he vist” quan em referisc a ell i “l’he vista” quant parle d’ella, la cosa és claríssima. Però si dic “l’he vist” en els dos casos, no puc saber de qui parle.

En la _Gramàtica Normativa Valenciana_ de l’AVL (pàgina 180, punt 23.2.2.1.) diu: «El participi dels temps composts concorda en gènere i nombre amb els pronoms acusatius de tercera persona lo, la, los, les: _–Has vist la meua germana? –No, encara no l’he vista._» La concordança també es dóna en aquells casos en què el temps compost va seguit d’un infinitiu i el pronom s’anteposa al conjunt verbal, amb independència que el pronom siga un complement de l’infinitiu o no: _No les he sentides entrar. No l’ha deguda conèixer. No les hem pogudes comentar_.»

La norma de l’AVL és claríssima. S’entén a la primera.

La concordança del participi passat amb el pronom acusatiu de tercera persona, per desgràcia, s’ha perdut per influència del castellà en una part important de la nostra àrea idiomàtica –la major part de Catalunya– però es conserva ben viva en terres valencianes i, també, a les Illes Balears a on, fins i tot, fan la concordança amb el masculí plural. I també es conserva encara en algunes parts de Catalunya. Actualment molts escriptors continuen fent la concordança –com feia la llengua clàssica i com continuem fent valencians, illencs i alguns catalans– però molts dels que no la fan en la llengua parlada tampoc la fan en la llengua escrita i això, que a mi em sembla un error molt gran i molt greu perquè despersonalitza la nostra llengua, es considera normatiu i, per tant, s’admet com a correcte. Tan normatiu es considera dir i escriure “aquestes novel·les ja les he llegides” com “aquestes novel·les ja les he llegit”. I damunt, per a agreujar el problema més encara, els llibres d’estil d’alguns mitjans de comunicació i els correctors d’algunes editorials ho fomenten i, fins i tot, ho imposen. Jo comprenc perfectament –i em sembla molt bé i estic totalment d’acord– que als minusvàlids els donem tota classe de facilitats per a fer-los la vida més fàcil, més còmoda i més agradable, però el que no puc comprendre –ni crec que ho entenga ningú– és que u s’automutile voluntàriament per a convertir-se en minusvàlid i gaudir d’eixes facilitats. Doncs eixa barbaritat tan gran és exactament la que fan els valencians que renuncien a fer la concordança del participi passat amb el pronom acusatiu de tercera persona en la llengua culta quan la immensa majoria de nosaltres la fem en la llengua parlada. És mutilar la llengua d’una manera lamentable. Maltractar-la i empobrir-la d’una manera absurda a canvi de no res. I acostar-la una mica més al castellà.

Actualment, que tanta preocupació hi ha perquè les dones no siguen invisibles tant en la llengua parlada com en l’escrita i, per tal d’aconseguir-ho, usem fórmules moltes voltes absurdes que compliquen les coses d’una manera innecessària, em resulta desconcertant que es deixe de fer la concordança del participi passat amb el pronom acusatiu de tercera persona que dóna visibilitat a la dona d’una manera ben clara i natural. Si parlem d’unes dones i diem “les he vist” en lloc de “les he vistes” considere que, a més d’atemptar contra la integritat de la llengua, atemptem contra la dignitat de les dones. Les menyspreem i les subordinem als hòmens d’una manera innecessària.


----------



## Elxenc

gica said:


> a concordança existeix en català, encara que la degradació accelerada de la llengua fa que s'estigui perdent. Potser es conserva més al País Valencià. Jo, quan escric, miro de respectar-la perquè em penso que ajuda a la comprensió (quan hi ha dos gèneres, per exemple).
> Jo hi veig, a banda d'això, una errada amb el verb, que no seria espesar (no existeix), ni espessar (que tampoc existeix), sinó *espesseir*. Aleshores, allà on diu espesada hauria de dir *espesseïda*. T'ho hauria d'aclarir n'Elxenc.
> El punt 2 no te'l sabria respondre.



Tens raó gica, el verb correcte és espessir. Ací podríem haver usat la dita: "en vore el gos prepara la pedra", respecte l'influencia del castellà. Promet que n'escriuré cent voltes. No es diu "_espesar_", cal dir *espessir/espesseir* (ara m'ha saltat el corrector davall d'"_espesar_", ans no l'he vist) Per tant el particip passat seria "*espessida/espesseïda*". He de reconèixer que en veure'l m' "sonat familiar", però usava espessar, a partir d'ara usaré el correcte. Mol agraït

Diccionari Normatiu Valencià
Institut d'Estudis Catalans - Diec2
Espesseir ho dóna com a "secondari"
http://dlc.iec.cat/results.asp   v. tr. i intr. pron. [LC
*espesseir *
v. tr. i intr. pron. [LC] Espessir.

La pregunta sobre per què "no s'han combinats". no t'ho sabria dir. Trobe que no l'he vist mai ni oralment ni escrit.


----------



## gvergara

Doncs gràcies, gica i Elxenc. Jo no sóc català ni valencià ni illenc, sóc només xilè però miraré d'emprar la concordança. És un dels recursos que distingeixen el català del castellà, i no hi ha realment cap raon per no fer-la. 

Vegem. Entenc que caldria dir_ s'ha espeseïda_ perquè el pronom _es (s') _funciona com a objecte directe. Això vol dir que si diem _Ella *s'*ha *rentada* les mans _seria incorrecte, ja que _es (s') _en aquest cas és un pronom d'objecte indirecte (l'objecte directe és _les mans_)?  Gràcies 

G.


----------



## gica

Doncs jo no et podré ajudar gaire en qüestions de gramàtica. Actuo molt per intuïció i quasi sempre l'encerto, però de gramàtica en sé molt poca. Sóc dels qui vàrem aprendre a escriure ja de grans. Quan érem petits, la nostra llengua era prohibida i no s'ensenyava a col·legi.


Elxenc said:


> Tens raó gica, el verb correcte és espessir. Ací podríem haver usat la dita: "en vore el gos prepara la pedra", respecte l'influencia del castellà. Promet que n'escriuré cent voltes. No es diu "_espesar_", cal dir *espessir/espesseir* (ara m'ha saltat el corrector davall d'"_espesar_", ans no l'he vist) Per tant el particip passat seria "*espessida/espesseïda*". He de reconèixer que en veure'l m' "sonat familiar", però usava espessar, a partir d'ara usaré el correcte. Mol agraït
> 
> Diccionari Normatiu Valencià
> Institut d'Estudis Catalans - Diec2
> Espesseir ho dóna com a "secondari"
> http://dlc.iec.cat/results.asp   v. tr. i intr. pron. [LC
> *espesseir *
> v. tr. i intr. pron. [LC] Espessir.
> 
> La pregunta sobre per què "no s'han combinats". no t'ho sabria dir. Trobe que no l'he vist mai ni oralment ni escrit.


És que això d'espesar no ho havia sentit *ni gens ni gota*!
T'ha agradat l'article de l'Eugeni?


----------



## Elxenc

gica said:


> Doncs jo no et podré ajudar gaire en qüestions de gramàtica. Actuo molt per intuïció i quasi sempre l'encerto, però de gramàtica en sé molt poca. Sóc dels qui vàrem aprendre a escriure ja de grans. Quan érem petits, la nostra llengua era prohibida i no s'ensenyava a col·legi.
> 
> És que això d'espesar no ho havia sentit *ni gens ni gota*!
> T'ha agradat l'article de l'Eugeni?



És clar que me n'agradat, l'article. Trobe que caldrien més articles com aquest i que tots el parlants feren l'esforç de recuperar el parlar genuí. Els valencians en complauria molt i ens faria sentir-nos més de "casa" si els manuals d'estil del Principat tingueren en compte la realitat de tota la llengua i no solament de l'àrea compresa entre el Llobregat i el Besòs. Caldria recuperar la frase dels temps del franquisme i de la "transició" :de Salses a Guardamar i de Fraga a Maó i l'Alguer.


----------



## gica

Encara no saps qui sóc. J-C?


Elxenc said:


> És clar que me n'agradat, l'article. Trobe que caldrien més articles com aquest i que tots el parlants feren l'esforç de recuperar el parlar genuí. Els valencians en complauria molt i ens faria sentir-nos més de "casa" si els manuals d'estil del Principat tingueren en compte la realitat de tota la llengua i no solament de l'àrea compresa entre el Llobregat i el Besòs. Caldria recuperar la frase dels temps del franquisme i de la "transició" :de Salses a Guardamar i de Fraga a Maó i l'Alguer.


----------



## Elxenc

gica said:


> Encara no saps qui sóc. J-C?


M'ho dius a mi?


----------



## gica

gica said:


> Encara no saps qui sóc. J-C?


És clar, home. No ets en J-C, del rovellet de l'ou?


----------



## Elxenc

NO. No ho soc. El conec. Te ben assegure que ell seria més contundent i prolix i documentat en les explicacions.


----------



## gvergara

I jo crec que hauré d'obrir un altre fil per saber quin és en J-C...


----------



## gica

Doncs dóna-li records de part meua, quan el vegis.


Elxenc said:


> NO. No ho soc. El conec. Te ben assegure que ell seria més contundent i prolix i documentat en les explicacions.


----------



## gica

gvergara said:


> I jo crec que hauré d'obrir un altre fil per saber quin és en J-C...


Tu no t'hi fiquis! Si diu que no l'és, deixem-ho així. De fet, s'hauria de fer dir *elxà*...
Mira, ell és de l'extrem sud i jo de l'extrem nord, a més de 600 quilòmetres de distància. Per cert, quants quilòmetres de llargada té Xile? És per mandra de consultar el Google, només.


----------



## gvergara

gica said:


> Per cert, quants quilòmetres de llargada té Xile? És per mandra de consultar el Google, només.


El meu país té aproximadament 4.200 quilòmetres de llargada... i molts tan mandrosos com tu


----------



## Elxenc

gica said:


> Tu no t'hi fiquis! Si diu que no l'és, deixem-ho així. De fet, s'hauria de fer dir *elxà*...
> Mira, ell és de l'extrem sud i jo de l'extrem nord, a més de 600 quilòmetres de distància. Per cert, quants quilòmetres de llargada té Xile? És per mandra de consultar el Google, només.



Elxà és un gentilici que jo no accepte de cap de les maneres em sembla vulgarot i no ajuda a reconéixer el nom de la ciutat. Encà recorde les diatribes que tinguéreu per allà dalt; que si Sant Pere d'Or que si Sampedor; i daltres que ara no em venen al cap. Fou una concessió més al "costum influenciat" i a les ganes de no  alçar polseguera. Bé, que els de sempre, els que sempre posen pals a les rodes, alçaren i entorpiren els treballs "oficials" de dotar a cada poble del seu gentilici.I si no el temps que perdérem amb Elig, quan perderen als tribunals no usen els nom modern. El geni de la llengua s'inclina més per la terminació -enc que fins i tot a passat al castellà. Xixonec, eivicenc, etc.


----------



## gica

Elxenc said:


> Elxà és un gentilici que jo no accepte de cap de les maneres em sembla vulgarot i no ajuda a reconéixer el nom de la ciutat. Encà recorde les diatribes que tinguéreu per allà dalt; que si Sant Pere d'Or que si Sampedor; i daltres que ara no em venen al cap. Fou una concessió més al "costum influenciat" i a les ganes de no  alçar polseguera. Bé, que els de sempre, els que sempre posen pals a les rodes, alçaren i entorpiren els treballs "oficials" de dotar a cada poble del seu gentilici.I si no el temps que perdérem amb Elig, quan perderen als tribunals no usen els nom modern. El geni de la llengua s'inclina més per la terminació -enc que fins i tot a passat al castellà. Xixonec, eivicenc, etc.


Figuerenc...


----------



## Xiscomx

Elxenc said:


> Puix que no aconsegueix "lligar" cap xica/noia. No ha pogut convéncer cap dona per a tenir algun tipus de relació (un flirt). La 2ª que ha lligat la maionesa : que la maionesa no se li ha tallat la salsa (no se li ha liquat, que els seus components rovell d'ou, oli i sal s'han combinat i la salsa s'ha _-_*espesada*- espessida/espesseïda)
> Edite el missatge per corregir una errada (una espardenyada en diem els valencians). He fet servir un verb castellà en comptes d'un de genuí català: "_espesar_" per espessir/espesseir





gica said:


> Jo hi veig, a banda d'això, una errada amb el verb, que no seria *espesar* (*no existeix*), ni *espessar* (*que tampoc existeix*), sinó *espesseir*. Aleshores, allà on diu *espesada* hauria de dir *espesseïda*. T'ho hauria d'aclarir n'Elxenc.


Benvolgut *Elxenc*:

Ni un sol moment hauries d'haver dubtat dels ensenyaments rebuts de les teves dues padrines, elles no es mereixen aquesta desatenció teva. Jo per la meva banda seguesc fidel a les meves padrinetes, mai errades, sempre certes, sé que no es varen equivocar gens amb les seves dites. No dic que no m'hagi inquietat, més bé al revés, la injusta reprovació del company *gica*; segur que ho ha fet amb la seva millor intenció.

El verb *espessar *(amb ‘s’ doble) *SÍ QUE EXISTEIX!* i és d'ús fort comú tot arreu en el meu regne. La teva oració seria llavors: *«…els seus components: rovell d'ou, oli i sal s'han combinat i la salsa s'ha espessada».* Crec que —per a futurs forenses— no estaria malament que tornassis a editar la teva aportació i afegissis la correcció: *espessada*.

El verb *espessar *està documentat com a variant del verb *espessir* en el *DDLC *_*Consulta d'articles*_:

Var.: •*espessar*, *espesseir e*.

*ENTRADES RELACIONADES:*
•*espessar *_v._
*espesseir *_v._
*espessiment *_m._
•*espessit *_adj._


I fent “clic” damunt: •*espessar *_v._; es desplega:

•*espessar *_v._

*1*. Vegeu *espessir *_v._


----------



## Elxenc

Bon vespre a tot lo món.

Ara si que hem embolicat la troca.

El meu diccionari de capçalera és l'Alcover i en fer-me la correcció na gica, correguí a cercar-lo, el verb. No el trobí, llavors vaig donar com a que era un error meu. En aquest punt voldria indicar que a la zona on visc els natius sonoritzen pràcticament tots els sons de l'esse, fins i tot hi ha qui ho fa amb la ce, quan té el so suau. Açò darrer no ho presente com a excusa per allò de "espesar" per espessar. Torne a dir que el verb espessir no em resultava "estrany". 
Gràcies pel articles els llegiré amb calma (el guardaré per a fer-ho a poc a poc).Únicament que no sé quina autoritat poden tenir certes cites sobre escriptors, donat que ells també poden estar "contaminats" i es pot donar el cas de que acabarem acceptant "barco" _com a animal de companyia _(gvergara és una broma de per ací) com a sinònim de vaixell perquè molta gent usa quest mot ??

Gràcies de bell nou a tots dos. Hala! Ja tinc "faina" (la Safor) per a aquest "jorns".

P.D. Al diccionari normatiu valencià de la nostra Acadèmia valenciana de la llengua no hi apareix "espessar".Mira per on els del Institut d'estudis catalans (a l'atenció de gvegara:l'equivalent  al castellà de Acadèmia de la llengua) són mes valencians que no els propis valencians.

Bona nit


----------



## Doraemon-

Ja no sé si me'n recordo bé del tot, pero em sembla que la concordança del participi es feia només quan el complement està en forma pronominal: La salsa s'ha espessit / He espessit la salsa / L'he espessida, la salsa.
Potser és la forma reflexiva la que pot dur a engany, però jo diria que no s'hauria de fer la concordança, aqui.


----------



## Xiscomx

gvergara said:


> Hola a tothom:
> N'Elxenc, que avui ha estat molt ocupat responent les meves preguntes, ha escrit en una de les seves respostes (fil: lligar la maionesa) ..._no se li ha liquat, que els seus components rovell d'ou, oli i sal s'han combinat i la salsa s'ha *espesada*_. Doncs bé, m'han cridat l'atenció dues coses:
> 1) La concordança del participi passat _espesat _amb el subjecte (_la salsa_), que és obligatòria en francès i italià en el caso dels verbs pronominals, però que mai no l'havia vista en català.
> 2) Que no la va fer amb el participi anterior (_que els seus components rovell d'ou, oli i sal s'han *combinat*_, i no pas *combinats*_)_
> Hi ha àrees on sigui més comú fer-la o sentir-la? O potser és més comú entre grups particulars de persones? Podríeu explicar-me això? Gràcies per endavant, Gonzal·lo


Hola *Gonzal·lo*:

Amb tant de revolteri amb el verb ‘espessar’ m'ha passat per alt comentar el poc que sé i record dels meus anys mossos d'estudiant, i amb l'ajuda d'algunes obres de la meva biblioteca d'aquells temps, puc dir sobre la concordança del participi en la veu activa en els  temps composts amb els pronoms febles de tercera persona: *el/l’*, *la/l’*, *els*, *les*, i el pronom adverbial *n’*, que el participi sempre concorda amb el complement acusatiu; en els altres casos sol romandre invariablement en la forma masculina singular:

—Coneixes el meu fill? —Sí, *el tenc vist* de ca’n Xisco.
—Has vist el meu fill? —Sí, *l’he vist* avui dematí.
—Coneixes la meva filla? —Sí, *la tenc vista* de ca’n Xisco.
—Heu comprat la fruita? —Sí, *l’hem comprada*.
—Ja heu sembrat els ginjolers? —Sí, ja *els hem sembrats*.
—Han torrat les escórperes? —No, encara no *les han torrades*.
—Li heu venut les espardenyes? —No,  no *les hi hem venut*.

Ara bé, haig de dir que en el llenguatge popular és freqüent fer sempre la concordança del participi amb el complement acusatiu, tant si aquest és pronom dèbil de tercera persona com si no ho és. Avui no es pot dir que aquesta concordança sigui incorrecta, allà on es troba usada pels escriptors més clàssics, i fins i tot pels literats moderns més eminents, com en aquesta frase del poeta mallorquí Llorenç Riber i Campins _(Francesc de Borja Moll)_:
* “Un marger havia trovada una olla plena d’or”*


----------



## gvergara

Xiscomx said:


> —Li heu venut les espardenyes? —No,  no *les hi hem venut*.


I en aquest cas no hauria d'ésser _venudes_?


----------



## Xiscomx

Hola Gonzal•lo:
Per favor, llegeix de nou l'aportació de dalt amb més deteniment. He posat set exemples que se corresponen amb els pronoms febles referenciats. Després, més a baix, es diu que avui dia es manté en tots els casos la concordança, per tant la meva resposta a la teva pregunta és que sí.


----------



## gica

Xiscomx said:


> Hola Gonzal•lo:
> Per favor, llegeix de nou l'aportació de dalt amb més deteniment. He posat set exemples que se corresponen amb els pronoms febles referenciats. Després, més a baix, es diu que avui dia es manté en tots els casos la concordança, per tant la meva resposta a la teva pregunta és que sí.


Els qui vulgueu escriure bé l'ela geminada ho podeu fer pitjant "majúscules" i, al mateix temps, el "3". Surt així: Gonzal·lo. Salut, mallorquins!


----------



## Doraemon-

Això si tens un teclat espanyol.


----------



## Xiscomx

Grácies, *gica*, però ja ho sabia. El que ha passat és que vaig escriure dins un programa estrany deWord pel mòbil i el vaig enviar-me per c-e i llavonses vaig copiar i aferrar, vetaquí el resultat!

_*Doraemon*_, el meu teclat és mallorquí de bona arrel i ell m’ho escriu com pertoca.


----------



## Doraemon-

Sense fer cap mena de sentiment nacional, és com es diu aquesta disposició de teclat: Spanish Layout.
Si escrius amb el mòbil, per molt mallorquí que sigui també, ja no la té, aquesta disposició de teclat.


----------



## gica

Xiscomx said:


> Grácies, *gica*, però ja ho sabia. El que ha passat és que vaig escriure dins un programa estrany deWord pel mòbil i el vaig enviar-me per c-e i llavonses vaig copiar i aferrar, vetaquí el resultat!
> 
> _*Doraemon*_, el meu teclat és mallorquí de bona arrel i ell m’ho escriu com pertoca.


No voldria que penséssiu que era cap retret. Volia ajudar, perquè jo mateix vaig estar molts anys sense saber-ho fer com cal. Veig que dius "aferrar" i no "enganxar". Ho he vist al DCVB, no ho sabia. Sempre s'aprenen coses, i tampoc no és cap retret. D'un mallorquí vaig aprendre que dieu "anar a cercar" i m'ho vaig fer meu. Bé, potser hauríem d'obrir un altre fil, que ens en anem del tema...


----------



## Xiscomx

Ni per un moment hem pensat res d'això, al contrari, t'ho hem agraït en moltes ganes; just volíem explicar ses causes.


----------



## Elxenc

gica said:


> No voldria que penséssiu que era cap retret. Volia ajudar, perquè jo mateix vaig estar molts anys sense saber-ho fer com cal. Veig que dius "aferrar" i no "enganxar". Ho he vist al DCVB, no ho sabia. Sempre s'aprenen coses, i tampoc no és cap retret. D'un mallorquí vaig aprendre que dieu "anar a cercar" i m'ho vaig fer meu. Bé, potser hauríem d'obrir un altre fil, que ens en anem del tema...



Per ací al migjorn del País Valencià tampoc no es diu "enganxar" , en diem "apegar". El "copiar i enganxar" ho coneixem pel windows. I com hi tenim certa influència mallorquina arran de l'expulsió dels moriscs i posterior repoblament pels mallorquins, a mi quan xiscmx ha usat aferrar no m'ha resultat gens estrany el mot, o potser perquè som ben a prop d'un port que ha tingut sempre molta relació amb Eivissa? 

Gràcies jo no sabia la manera "còmoda" de la ele geminada.


----------



## Doraemon-

Al PV és "Pegar" o "Apegar" indistintament (segons comarques).
pegar: 5 tr. [LC] Apegar 1 .
apegar: 1 v. tr. [LC] Enganxar amb pega o qualsevol matèria aglutinant.


----------

